# Uber Microfiber Special Save Up to 50% off at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

Click here to check it out.

Save up to 50% off on Uber Microfiber Towels.

Sale Starts Now.

End - Feb 9, 2011.

All Items have been marked down. Use your forum code if you got it. Flat shipping rate of $9.99 on orders over $150.


----------

